# REAL chicken tractor plans???



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Does anyone have a link to real chicken tractor plans? I can find pics and badly written plans.

Need the real thing.

Thanks.


----------



## AJ Williams (Jun 29, 2007)

http://www.pvcplans.com/PoultryPen.pdf


This is made out of PVC but might fit what you are looking for!


----------



## belladulcinea (Jun 21, 2006)

http://www.confederatecolonel.com/articles/ark/ark.shtml

This is the one my dh built with a few modifications to use the materials we had here at the house.


----------



## yarrow (Apr 27, 2004)

Rose said:


> Does anyone have a link to real chicken tractor plans? I can find pics and badly written plans.
> 
> Need the real thing.
> 
> Thanks.


 Rose, once you get that *tractor* built...will you be in need of chickens to fill it? We are SO over chickened this year. I've got more then enough, to just give you some. Have some promised to TJ over in PB, but will still have some extras. (just found THREE more hens- all hiding together. Who knows when they started sitting.. It's just a chicken population explosion at our place LOL)
susie


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Well, those are both interesting, but not exactly what I was hoping for.

I don't think the PVC will work with the winds we get here.

The wooden A frame is nice, but there are no dimensions.

I'm looking for blue print type plans. A list of materials. A picture of the finished item. A step by step written plan with lengths and measurements detailed.

I know. Picky picky.:bash:


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

MEN has done a couple of write ups on them with plans


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

the photo's and bad plans are fine, Its a big box setting on the ground that you can move. 
what the box is made out of is really unimportant


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Susie,
Yes. Need chickens.

Rose


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Background:

The person I'm living with is a former woodworker who built furniture.

Sigh.

I would be happy with a box and a door and a shelf for the silly birds to lay eggs on.

He's a Taj Majal type guy.

I work better from plans.

Off to search Mother Earth News archives. (Down in Texas, I have about ten years of back issues in the attic! I'm only 700 miles from there.)


----------



## belladulcinea (Jun 21, 2006)

If he's a woodworking, over the top type of guy like my dh, he can look at the basic plans and come up with the dimensions. The's what dh did. Mine is 8' by 4' with wheels. Mine has been done since May and I still don't have chickens!  I think we will try to go to the Afton Poultry swap this weekend.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Um, well, see, that's part of the problem. I want to do this. My project.

If I ask for his input, suddenly it's no longer anything I have any say-so about.


----------



## heather (May 13, 2002)

get your hands on 
Backyard Poultry 
Oct/Nov 2007
article by Harvey Ussery

It has materials lists, lots of photos, etc.

this is one of his - we built one like it with metal roofing


----------



## Jena (Aug 13, 2003)

There's a link in my profile to a page with pictures of mine. There aren't any REAL plans because you don't need them. Nothing to cut or saw. Just some bolt cutters to halve cattle panels and plain old 8' 2x4's. I raised thousands of chickens on those things...

Jena


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

Check ebay - I've seen folks selling "real" plans there.


----------



## belladulcinea (Jun 21, 2006)

Ah ha, gotcha! I kept having to remind mine that it was for chickens, no one would be standing on the top or living in it but chickens.:bash: It didn't have to go through earthquakes or other disasters so it didn't have to be built like a tanker.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Jena, where are the nest boxes?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Zipadeedoodah!

Found it on ebay. THANK YOU!


----------



## Jena (Aug 13, 2003)

Rose said:


> Jena, where are the nest boxes?


There weren't any nests! These were for broilers. Sorry, I didn't even think about eggs! I kept those birds in the barn.

Jena


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Do not order chicken tractor plans off of eBay. They are horrible.

The lumber called for is not standard.

The instructions don't match the photos.

Really really bad.


----------

